# xorg-server, arm-cpu, touchscreen und kein Erfolg

## Gucky_der_Mausbiber

Morgen allerseits,

ich versuche gerade auf einem kleinen arm-Gerät (mini2440) gentoo samt Xorg ans laufen zu bekommen. Im Prinzip klappt das alles auch schon ganz gut. Ich habe einen Kernel per cross-compiling ans laufen gebracht, den auf Gerät geschoben, dann auf eine sd-Karte ein gentoo-stage3-rootfilesystem aufgespielt und das ganze dann gestartet.

Siehe da, das Gerät bootet doch tatsächlich gentoo. Über ssh habe ich dann Zugriff auf das Gerät bekommen um dann weitere Software per "emerge" aufspielen zu können.

Bishier war ich doch schon recht glücklich. Mein nächstes Ziel war es dann den xorg-server samt Touchscreen ans laufen zu bekommen. Das Gerät hat einen "4-Wire"-Touchscreen (was immer das heissen mag). Da das xorg-server Paket aber kein entsprechendes "4-Wire"-USE Flag hat, habe ich dann xorg mit dem USE-Flag "tslib" übersetzt und als INPUT_DEVICES="tslib" mitangegeben.

Nach ca. 6 Stunden (xorg läßt sich leider nicht cross-compilen und das Gerät hat nur 400MHz) hatte das Gerät dann auch erfolgreich xorg-server übersetzt und installiert. Ich habe dann einfach mal testweise per "startX" den X-Server gestartet und siehe da er lief. 

ABER der gestartete wm (ist glaube ich der twm wenn man sonst nix installiert) reagiert nicht auf meinen Touchscreen. Kann das Ding also nur über Maus & Co bedienen, was natürlich totaler Quatsch ist.

Jetzt frage ich mich was ich bei xorg-server genau einstellen muss damit mein Touchscreen erkannt und GENUTZT wird?

Anbei ein Link zur Download-Seite des Geräts, dort gibt es verschiedene teschnische Spezifikationen, aber ich finde den Typ des Touchscreens nicht heraus.

Doku's -> http://www.friendlyarm.net/downloads

Vielleicht kann ja jemand mit Erfahrungen aus den Dokumenten herauslesen um was für einen Touchscreen es sich handelt und mir dann sagen/zeigen wie ich den xorg-server damit zum laufen bekomme?

oder kann der twm etwas gar kein Touchscreen nutzen?

Würde mich freuen wenn ihr mir helfen könntet.

----------

## Gucky_der_Mausbiber

Ergänzungen:

Also habe mal als erstes einen Ausschnitt aus der dmesg für euch, in welcher man sieht das der Touchscreen erkannt wird

```
s3c2410 TouchScreen successfully loaded

input: s3c2410 TouchScreen as /devices/virtual/input/input0

```

```
mini2440 ~ # cat /proc/bus/input/devices  

I: Bus=0013 Vendor=dead Product=beef Version=0101

N: Name="s3c2410 TouchScreen"

P: Phys=

S: Sysfs=/devices/virtual/input/input0

U: Uniq=

H: Handlers=event0 

B: EV=b

B: KEY=0

B: ABS=1000003
```

Desweiteren habe ich mal im Kernel geschaut und dort ist unter "Input Devices" -> "Touchscreen" -> "Samsung S3C2410" ausgewählt.

Habe jetzt auch nochmal einen anderen wm ausprobiert und zwar habe ich mir die matchbox-suite installiert und auch dort funktioniert der Touchscreen nicht, also am twm kann es nicht liegen.

Das das ganze aber funktioniert sieht man bei verschiedene LinuxVarianten (Qtopia und dergleichen) gibt die auf dem mini2440 laufen und wo der Touchscreen funktioniert

----------

## Gucky_der_Mausbiber

und wieder bin ich ein Stück weiter glaub ich.

Habe mich ein wenig mehr über die tslib informiert und dabei 1-2 Tips gefunden

Und zwar habe ich den Touchscreen ja auf "/sys/devices/virtual/input/input0" liegen, von dort habe ich das ganze dann per mknod auf "/dev/input/ts" umgeleitet.

Wenn ich jetzt ein einfach (ohne X-Server) "cat /dev/input/ts" eingebe und dann den Touchscreen berühre errscheinen wirre Zeichen, ergo, der Touchscreen läuft.

Okay, ich habe den xorg-server ja mit der tslib übersetzt (auch als input device), also muss ich sie mit dem Screen ans laufen bekommen. 

Dazu musste ich ein paar Variablen exportieren (damit tslib weiß wo und welches device, etc...) und dann das Kalibirierungstool starten -> "ts_calibrate /etc/ts.calib"

Und siehe da, auch das geht, auf dem Touchscreen erscheinen die bekannten Kreuze zum klicken und der danach beendet sich das Programm erfolgreich.

Ergo, auch die tslib unterstützt den Touchscreen.

So, optimistisch nach all den Erfolgen wollte ich dann zuerst den X-Server + twm testen -> "startX" -> twm erscheint, Touchscreen geht nicht. Okay, dann versuchen wir eben matchbox, ist ja auch für solche kleinen Geräte gedacht.

Also schnell ein "X &" auf der Konsole und danach matchbox auf dem aktuellen Display gestartet -> matchbox erscheint, optisch alles 1a, Touchscreen geht auch hier nicht.

So, und jetzt geb ich ja bald auf. Was mache ich den falsch? Der TS geht, xorg-server hat tslib als USE-Flag und(!) als INPUT_DEVICES. Warum läuft das ganze nicht zusammen?

PS: Wenn ich das ganze fertig habe werde ich das als Howto im gentoo-wiki verlinken.

----------

